# Anyone ever listen to CityAlight?



## RJ Spencer (Oct 21, 2019)

I believe in the Regulative Principle of Worship, so in my corporate church worship I believe in using some hymns, and I Love the Psalms. During private worship though I enjoy CityAlight and Sovereign Grace Music, I even listen to Shai Linne in my free time. Was just wondering what the PB's thoughts would be on that type of music...
I would never play this music in church as part of our corporate service. Is it okay to have two different sets of rules for corporate worship and private worship?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 21, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I believe in the Regulative Principle of Worship, so in my corporate church worship I believe in using some hymns, and I Love the Psalms. During private worship though I enjoy CityAlight and Sovereign Grace Music, I even listen to Shai Linne in my free time. Was just wondering what the PB's thoughts would be on that type of music...
> I would never play this music in church as part of our corporate service. Is it okay to have two different sets of rules for corporate worship and private worship?


The Regulative Principle does not apply to every day life. This is discussed in one of the videos below. I find Sam Waldron taxing to listen to at length but the content is worth a listen.






Follow up with this one:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, I really like them.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Oct 22, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> The Regulative Principle does not apply to every day life. This is discussed in one of the videos below. I find Sam Waldron taxing to listen to at length but the content is worth a listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second message was really good. "The 1689 confession is a little wetter than Westminster."


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 22, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> The second message was really good. "The 1689 confession is a little wetter than Westminster."


My wife and I were losing it over that joke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

